# Organizing Some Things



## dlane (Dec 10, 2015)

i like the 6 gal milk crates for storage but when they are stacked it's a pain to get to the bottom one so I made this. They slide out like drawers , 6 high , the heavier crates go in the bottom ,still needs paint


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 11, 2015)

Good idea, Derrick!


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 11, 2015)

Good idea with no wasted space.  Another project for my list.


----------



## brino (Dec 11, 2015)

Great idea.......very useful and easy build!
Thanks for posting.
-brino


----------



## dlane (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, if I did it again I would of welded vertically on the angle iron to the uprights 
I forgot that welding across tubing tries to bow it. I got it pretty straight with the cross braces on the back . Think I'll put some hoops on the side for longer stock to stand up in .Here is a pic of the assembly being made they were clamped back to back.
I suppose 4 gal crates would work , 6 gal is more better but getting hard to find



This shop is running out of space , this should help .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 11, 2015)

You got me thinking.  Over my working life, I accumulated a number of small Allen Wrenches.  My (small) shop has three or four 'work stations", Lathe, Mill, Bench, etc.   I've routinely had a number of Allen Wrenches at each of the stations, scattered around, hidden under stuff.  Yesterday, having seen  your milk crate organization, I decided it was time to organize my Allen wrenches.  I made six blocks of wood with varying sizes of holes for the eight smallest (up to 3/16) sizes, filled them with the appropriate wrenches and scattered them about the shop. Hopefully I can replace each wrench as I use it in future, negating the need to wander around the shop looking for one that will fit that set screw, or whatever.




Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## dlane (Dec 11, 2015)

Very nice Tom and that will help to keep them there, when you see an empty hole you know to go look for it. I have two sets of bondahas ( or whatever there called)  ball allens in sae they live in there plastic holder , when one is missing "all work stopes " until it finds its way home again. I've had those sets 15+ years although some of the balls are now missing .. I hate spending a half hour looking for somthing that would of taken 3 nminutes to do. I have to pretty much cover everything up due to dust
And that makes things harder to find, I have to try and Remember where everything's home is in 4 Kennedy and one craftsman roll a round boxes , memory isn't what it once was . Anyhow I'm glad my thread inspired you, shop space is getting tight here and that rack should help things find a home.
I really have to quit looking at Craig's list tools.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2015)

nice work and a great idea Derrick!
the six gallon totes are nearly indestructible, we use them regularly at the shop. 
i have a couple at the house for scrap metal storage and spare motors, i may have to steal your idea!


----------

